# (   )?

## avers

.
    100000  , 50000   07  50000   07.     ,     :          ?     ..?

----------


## .

.

----------


## ׸

,     ,       .          13%       .

----------

50%. - . 

   .

----------

> 50%. - .

----------


## Sladkaya

,         ,               ?  :Dezl:

----------


## Julia_A

> ,         ,               ?


         ,  ,  .      ,   .

  -,      :    ...  ....         ?

----------


## VEM

> ,         ,               ?


.


> -,      :    ...  ....         ?


 .

----------


## Medditerrian

> 


              .

  :       -    50%       9     .

  :
" 251. ,      
1.        :
....................
11)   ,    :
.......
  ,   ()  ()      50     ()   ...."

----------


## persona

> .
> 
>   :       -    50%       9     .
> 
>   :
> " 251. ,      
> 1.        :
> ....................
> 11)   ,    :
> ...


      ,  ,   ,       ,     .

----------

> ,  ,   ,       ,     .


 () ,      - .

----------


## Sladkaya

,       ,       ,     ?    -   ,     :yes:

----------


## .

> - .


      ?  ,    ,               .
        .
*Sladkaya*,  ,        .  -   ,  ,      .

----------


## VEM

*Sladkaya*,   :

1.  

1.1	            ,    : ________________ (________________________) ,            ,    .
1.2	 ,     ,      .
1.3	   .

----------


## .

*VEM*,     ,   .    ?     ? 
*Sladkaya*,      ,    .      http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=106492

----------


## VEM

*.*,   .    ,      .       ,     .

----------

,  ,   ...    -   ,  6%,       ,    .  , -   ,     (    50%),   49  51,   ,      ..  -     . ,  ,   ,    ,     ...

----------


## .

*VEM*,   


> 


   ? ..      (,   ), ,     ?  ,     ?    ?  ?   .  ?        !          . 



> ,    .


     ?        ?
 .     .

----------


## Vaka

.
,             -.     .

----------


## VEM

> -.


 ,     .

----------

> ,     .


,  . ,       ,    (+)    .     ,  ,       .
  ,        .

----------


## Vaka

,  .   21 .

----------


## .

> ,        .


    ?

----------


## Vaka

> ?


     .       . 
    ,      .

----------


## .

, ,            ?

----------


## Vaka

-   ()      ,    .    .
 :Smilie: .          .
  -   ,            . 
  .       ,     ,  ,    .                , -, .

----------


## persona

:

1.  

1.1.          500.000 ( )  (    ),           1  2007 . .

1.2.      .

2.   

2.1.             ,   .

2.2.             . 

3.  

3.1.             1  2007 .        . 

3.2.                       .

----------


## persona

:

3.3.          ,  . 3.1.              .  

4.  

4.1.         ,  . 3.1,     ,      0,002%        .

5.  

5.1.    ,           ,  ,     .

5.2.       ,             .

6.  

6.1.           .

6.2.     2- ,    ,      .

6.3. ,                    .

----------


## NZ

> 2.   
> 
> 2.1.             ,   .
> 
> 2.2.             .


  -  ,..       . 
    ,        "   " .        - ,         .

----------


## Vaka

Persona.
 ,  ,          .     . 3.1,   :Smilie:  
  ,   /.
1.1.,,,,,,,,,,,,,     ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
1.2.           100 000 ( ) ,           . 
1.3     . 
2.    
2.1.              13  2007 .
2.2.         31  2007 .
2.3.         
3.  
3.1.                   .
3.2.       1.2         2.2         0,5              .
4.  
4.1.             ,             ,          (, , , ,  ,   ). 
5.  
5.1.   :
-   ;
-   ,    .
6.  
6.1.          ,              .
6.2.                .
6.3.                 .
6.4.           .
6.5.      ,    ,       . 
6.6.   ,    ,      .

----------


## .

> 


     .       ,   ?      !   ,  *NZ*  ()

----------


## Vaka

.!        ?



> .


   15,   :



> Sladkaya,      ,    .      http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=106492


 , .
: 2.1.     
 : 2.1.    
  ?  ,  ?



> !   ,  NZ  ()


.



> -  ,..       .


 : 6.3.

----------


## VEM

> : 2.1.


*Vaka*,   **   .


> : 2.1.


  ,       ,        15 ,       .

----------


## Vaka

.
         ?

----------


## VEM

> ?


*Vaka*,   ?

----------


## Vaka

-    . ,  ,     :Smilie: .
  :
   ,      ,    ?



> -  ,..       .


 ,    -    ?

!  !    ,  ,   .      :Smilie: .  
   ,  ?     :Smilie: ))

----------


## .

,       ,     .

----------


## NZ

,  ,  . 
1..812  
"            ,    ,         ."

 ,      (-),  (  )    ( )  ... (      ).

----------


## VEM

> ,      ,    ?


.


> ! !


   -   :Smilie:

----------


## NZ

VEM, , ,      (     )

----------


## VEM

> VEM, , ,


*NZ*,  ,   ?

----------


## NZ

> :
>   ,      ,    ?  
> 
> .

----------


## Vaka

> ,       ,     .


 .      !?
,     ?

----------


## zorro_z

..        -              . , ...      ?

----------


## .

*zorro_z*,     ?        ?

----------


## B@lex

> ..        -              .


       ?

----------


## zorro_z

> *zorro_z*,     ?        ?


,  .     . 
    -    (  1 .09,    ), 
       - 
,          ...

----------


## B@lex

> 


 ?))     ?   -?

----------


## zorro_z

!        -  . ,   1.09,    .



> 2.1.                 01  2009 .
> 2.2.               12    ( ), 
>    03  2010 .


   .   -             .

----------

1.  .
1.1.       75000 (  ) .
1.2.        05  2009 .

2.  .
2.1.      30     .
2.2.          .
2.3.         ,   ,     .
2.4.      0 ()  .
2.5.         .
2.6.         .

3. . 
3.1. *             * *   .
3.2.             ,        ,          ,       . 
3.3.              .
3.4.    ,       ,        ,            .
3.5. * *     ,*      ,  * * *  * ,* *       .

4.  .
4.1.          ,              .

4.2.             .
4.3.      ,    ,       .
4.4.   ,     ,      .


5.    


***

 ?

----------

"   "   "  /, ,   ".  ,      ,   ? 
   ,       ,    "".

----------


## B@lex

> -


 ...   ...   ))



> 2.1.                 01  2009 .


" " ...   ,        :Wink:

----------


## zorro_z

> ...   ...   ))


    -   ,     -     ? (. ).



> " " ...   ,


,    ""    .1  ,   ""   _[ ]_,
     2 -  ,      ,     "  ..."

----------


## 72

> -     ? (. ).


  200  ,   .

----------


## B@lex

> ,   ,     .


  ,       ,       (/)   ...

----------

> ,       ,       (/)   ...


 ?

----------


## B@lex

> ?


     ... ?

----------

.   ( 50%).             ,     .
:
1.      ?__________________

----------


## B@lex

> ?

----------


## -3

? .809 .3.    . "   ,       ,  , :      ,         ,            .

----------


## -3

,        ( ),     .         ,   ,             .

----------


## B@lex

> ?


   ,  .    ?

----------


## -3

,          ,  ,    . ,   . ?

----------


## B@lex

> ?





> ,    . ,


  -   .  .

----------


## 72

> ,          ,  ,    . ,   . ?


        ? 


> 1. **  ** ,                ,  .


   ,     .  ?

----------


## -3

, ,    . .

----------


## sh.lena

(51%  49%).      ,         ,     ,       .        ,    51%  .      ,       ,  50%  .

      ,      .    ,              .           .    .       -   - ,        .  ?

----------


## 72

> ,              .


   .       \ .
,   ,    ,       ,    ,  , , ,    ,   ,           .  , ,  ???  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

?

----------

? ..             ,    ,        (    ).     ,    ?

----------


## -7

**,     ?     **?        .  :Wink:

----------

> **,     ?     **?        .


,     ...       ,   /   .    ..

----------


## 72

> ,     ...       ,   /   .    ..


    .     .
...   ???     ,  .

----------

?  :Help!:   ?

_1.  

1.1.                     .,               .

2.   

2.1.           .
2.2      ,         . ,    -     ".

3.    
3.1.       . 1.1         .
3.2.         (80000 )       ,     . 2.2. 
3.3.         .
3.4.        ._

----------


## 72

> ?   ?


.   ,   ,   ?

----------

,  ! ,    . 

 :yes:        ,   .  ,    (     :Smilie: ),   -   ?

----------


## 72

> ,  ! ,    . 
> 
>        ,   .  ,    (    ),   -   ?


 .   ""         -5.   .  ,     .       .

----------

> .   ""         -5.   .  ,     .       .


,  ,      :yes:  :Big Grin: 
      .       .    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,    .     50%             ,         ?

----------


## .

50%,         ,        .   .       ,

----------

?          .

----------


## 72

.

----------


## Dubinkin

> ? ..             ,    ,        (    ).     ,    ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## -10

,      ,    :

 ,    "",     ,     ,   ,   ,    ,      ..,    ,   ,     

-  -              . ??

----------


## Dubinkin

,       .     -    ,    .   ,       .     ?   " ..,  "  ..." (,   ).

----------


## -10

> ,       .     -    ,    .   ,       .     ?   " ..,  "  ..." (,   ).


   !!!

----------

-    ?

----------


## Dubinkin

> -    ?


   .     (    ).  .

----------

> .     (    ).  .


   !!

----------

.         ,     ?  ,             ?  ,   -    ?  .809   50  ,    ,    ? .

----------


## Dubinkin

> .         ,     ?  ,             ?  ,   -    ?  .809   50  ,    ,    ? .


  -    809  .   .

    "  "  .          ""      .        .

----------


## Palinna

(    50%).
    .
   \    .
(..      " ").
1.    ,      50%   , = 50%.            ?
2.       ?
(          )

----------


## .

1.      " "
2.   ,  
Q20.

----------

,         .               10    . ?   ?

----------


## 72

?

----------

.     .       . ..               !         ?

----------


## 72

.  ...  ,  .

----------


## Evgeshalbd

:
,   -   48,5%   3%,   ,   48,5%  (5 )     (   1 ),      .    ,  .      -   .    ,    -    ,       - ...   :
1.      ,         ...   ,      , ..      ?
2.    ?   -    ?
3.     /       (  ) -         ,         -       -      -     ...    ""   .... "  -..."?
4.  -     ?
5.   -   48,5% ,   -  -           ?
 !

----------


## Angelina-Buh

!  ,   ,           (  ,     - ,  ),        ? :Redface:

----------

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._

----------


## Angelina-Buh

!      ,    2      ( 50%). ,   ,             4 .   : ,         . (     )

----------


## .



----------

!     50/50,            1 ,

----------


## Koten

,    :       .    :
1.      ?
2.       ..
3.      ,   (.)  ?
4.       .73-1?   6 (   ?).
.

----------


## Akilah

,     (    -  ,     ,     ).     ,    ,   ,       ,         (  .     .)  ,  , ,  ,    . , ...,    ,        -,   .    .

----------


## stas

> 


  ,     ?

----------


## Vaka

..  ,  .
.    . 58,  ..  ,     . 76.

----------


## Koten

,         .

----------


## .

.

----------


## SanInvest

> .


   ,    : 2/3  . .   3/4  . .

----------


## .

. -    ,       :Wink:

----------


## Koten

?

----------


## .

,    .

----------



----------


## .

.
     ?   :Frown:

----------

,  .

----------


## 72979



----------


## .

-?

----------


## Winodel

!
  : 1.         /,  . 2.     ()      . ,       .

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2. ;

----------


## Winodel

,         ??

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## zorro_z

(),   .     ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## zorro_z

-  ?
    () ""    ?

----------


## .

.

----------

.  .

----------

3                30     .

----------


## 72

> .  .


    ,    ?     ** ?

----------


## .

,   .. -        ,    .   ,      ,

----------


## -

> .


-      ?    2     . -,  "" ?
-     ?
-     ?
-     ?
-        ?  , , ,    ?

   .          . ,       .   ,    ,       ,  ,   .

----------


## .

> ?    2     . -,  "" ?


    ,      .    .251 



> ?


 ,  



> ?


   ,       . ..      



> ?


 
   .     .      ,        ,

----------


## -

> ,      .    .251 
>  ,  
>    ,       . ..      
> 
>    .     .      ,        ,


 !
    50%.
,  , , ,     :

-      ?    2     . -,  "" ?
-     ?

----------


## .

.251   ?        


> ?    2     . -,  "" ?

----------


## -

> .251   ?


 ,  .
!

----------


## -

.
  . 
  ,      50%  -   .
  ?


",      :
.......... 
11)   ,    :

  ,   ()  ()      50     ()   .
( .    31.12.2002 N 191-)
......"

----------


## .

,    .

----------

> ,    .


         ,    .

----------


## .

**,      ,   , ,       :Wink:

----------

()  .  (),       ,      ?
http://mvf.klerk.ru/dog/za05.htm

  .        ?     ,  - ?

----------


## .

** ,      ,       ?

----------

,  .    . ,   . .
  ,       -             ? 
  ,           ?

----------


## .

.      .    .
   ,    ,

----------

!)

----------


## 78

.

  "",      .       .      .. ,    .
20.01.11    \  10 000  \   .
;
1.    . (   (  .)   .- "".
2.      ,   .
.

----------

1. .
2. ,

----------

!        ()    .  1 500 000,00. 
  :
1.     ?   ,   (     02.04.10 03-03-06/1/224)?    ,   -              ... :Frown:    ,      (   ),    ....      ?
2.  ()   ,  ,  ?
3. . 4 . 1 . 6  115-  07.08.2001 ....         ,    600 000 .,    ,  600 000 .,  ,    .       -? ?  / ? ?   ?        ?

----------


## .

1.    ,  .
2.      ?
3.  .       .5

----------

,  ,            (50%)   ,     -    ,      ?              :

3.  

3.1.               ,         .
3.2.               ,                    .


 -                 (   ,   )?
      -        , ..       - ?

----------

.,   !
  ,     600 . ,     / -     .   .

----------


## .

**,      ?     :Wink:       ?



> ,  ,            (50%)   ,    -    ,      ?


   .



> ..       - ?


     ,   .      ,      ,     .   ,

----------


## svetlana.kaneva

[   .     .      ,        ,     [/QUOTE]

----------

,  ,        - (     )

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

,         .  ,  -  .
 :         ,       5000      -          .       2- .               .       ,   ,      (    )          ,          ,   . 
:   ,      2      ? 
   ,  3 ,        ,      ?

----------


## Medditerrian

> ...
> :   ,      2      ? 
>    ,  3 ,        ,      ?


    ,       ,     3 (  ) . .
  "....    -       - "; ; .
  ,  !

P.S.        .

P.P.S.    .

----------

Mediterranian,   !  -     ,     ,    .   ,        -    ,         . ))

----------

,     ,      . Medditerrian,   .

----------


## .

> .


, ,    .   ,     .
1)   (  50%)     ,    .
2)        (  50%),       .      (13?)  , ?  ,         ?
!

----------


## .

1.      50%          ,    
2.    ,      .      ,

----------


## .

> ,


 :Frown:   ,  . 
1.    ? 
2.       :Frown: .     ,  10000  ?

----------


## .

-               .          ?          ,      .

----------

. ,          ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## .

> . ,          ?


1.     ,      30.12.2010.,  30.06.2011.        -   2011    2012  10000.  -    2012 , ..     2011 ,   .
2.   ( ) ,   ,    ,    ,        :Frown: .          ,      :Frown: . 35? 13?

----------


## 88

-           ?  ,   ,    ,    ,      . -   .        -          ?

----------


## .

*.*,     .  35%
*88*,   " "

----------


## 88

,   ,          .

----------

, !
 :      .   .      .
 .       (    ):
         ,  
 ) "       "
)"        ,       ".
, !     ,         .     ,          ,      .                          ,       . ?

----------


## 72

"  "?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> .       (    ):


       .         :Wink:

----------


## mr.Midas

> . -    ,


  : 35%   9%  /    20%     7% ?

----------


## .

> 35%   9%


    9%  .

----------


## mr.Midas

:
 1000 0%  365 =>   2/3  => 5,5%=> 55     35%=>19,25

 1000 6%  365 =>  60=> 20%=> 12

----------


## Leruwa

,,   ,    2 :
1)    2 ,1  2009 ,   2010 ,  ,             ,, 5 ,     ?
2)   ( , )    ,       ? -        ..
   )

----------


## .

1. 
2. .  /

----------


## 88

-    2007 .   1 .   ,        20%.      , .   .    ?     .     ?

----------


## .

-?   ,     .

----------


## 88

?

----------


## .

*88*,     ?

----------


## 88

-  ,              .

----------


## .

,       .           ,

----------


## 88

,  , .

----------


## Jess

.
  .

   ,   ,    ,      . ,    .
    ,   ,     (  -)    \ .       " "  :Frown: 

    ?
    1 
1.    
50-6603
2.      
71-50
3.          -    
51-71


           - 
51-6603?

----------

50 - 66
51 - 50

----------


## Jess

**,   ,      "  ..."      .
    ?

----------



----------


## Jess

**,  !    !

----------


## Jess

,  .  , ,           ? 
 .      .    -   .           ,       -    ?

----------

> ...  , ,           ? ...


 
   /

----------


## Jess

**,     !

----------

*Jess*,   !  :Smilie:

----------

!  !!!     ...         200 000    5  .    - .    5% ?    "".       ,      : 200 000 * 5%= 10 000  ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

10  -

----------


## Mallina84

.  ,  :
 /    ,  .      .     ,  . 
  "    " "  " ".         .  ,     .

----------


## Andyko

> ,


     ,

----------


## Mallina84

,  - ,    ))    . /        .          ().       ,    /.     ?

   ,       ,   ,      500000 (      ,   )    , ..     ,       /...      -      .     ,      ,       /  ?   : 2.1.          . ,     -     .          ...

----------


## .

*Mallina84*,    ,   "  "??
     ,         
  ,  ?

----------


## Mallina84

,           .. .  " "   - ,     ?        ,     ...

----------


## .

> .  " "   - ,     ?


,   ?

----------


## Mallina84

*.*,     !  !   :Smilie:

----------

...
   ...      ,    .                  ...       ..              ...

----------


## Andyko

>

----------

,    .      .    ?

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rendom02

> ,       .           ,


       ?
(    ,      , ..       ?)

    ,        !

----------


## Volskiy

,      ,      :     () .      .     ,            .           .   ,  ,       () 2-  ,      3-,  ,              . ,             .

----------


## .



----------


## Rendom02

?

  ,     ,     35%       .         ?

----------


## Volskiy

> 


           ,

----------

> ,


        (, )

----------


## Lucca

. , ,  . 
   ,  10000 ,  ,   , .   .   -     . 
1.    ? 
2.                (),  " "?
3.          ,        ?  ,           .      ? 
 .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## fktyrf36

!         .         ,       .       -    .   .  ?   -              - ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## andersher

!  (100%),   ..     6%               .   ,     / ,    ?         ? .

----------

?      ().
   -,     .

----------


## andersher

,         /,  ..       ,        .  -      ?     ? .

----------


## 88

/   -   ?

----------


## andersher

. .    .

----------


## .

,    
 :Frown:

----------


## scvo70

. %            ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## scvo70

.   .    .     .   ,  ,       %.                                                      


    ____


.__________                                                                                                                      01 2011 .


 	        ,                 :.,    ֻ,         Ի,    ʻ,       ,,    ,   ,     ,     :
1.  
1.1.             ( )     ,      ,    ,             .
1.2.  :
 -       ,            . 
 -   ,                   .
1.3.    3 000 000,00 ( ) . 
1.4.             ( )           .

                                2.      

2.1.                  . 
2.2.              .
2.3.       ,             .           30,    -  360. 
2.4.         .

                                     3.    
3.1.        ( )              .
3.2.                   .
3.3.             ,     .           14-          .
3.3.                        . 
3.4.                      
                                                          4.  
4.1.                  .
                                                                    5.  
5.1.    ,     ,     ,        ,    .
 5.2.       ,   ,         ,       .
                                                                         6.  
6.1.                     .
6.2.   :
6.2.1.               .
	6.2.2.    .
	6.2.3.   ,      .
                                                         7.  
7.1.   ,     ,    .
7.2.          ,              .
7.3.   , , ,    ,                      .
7.5.          .
7.6.      ,    ,       .

                                                        8.     

                          : 			                            :

         ,	






 	 __________________   ,___________________   ,__

----------

.   2012  :
1.    (- )       .    ;
2.      ,   ,     ;
3.    2 000 000,    ,    1 000 000.      ,   600 000. 
4.      ?     ?        ?

----------

,    .       .   ,   )))).

----------


## .

1.  
2.  .    
3.   ?      ?
4.  ?      ? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------

, ,  ,   .             ,     .       71 .     .              .          ,          ?  ,  ,        .

----------


## .

> ,     .


  ,   
  ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,      ))).    .

----------


## NastasiaD

> **,   ,      "  ..."      .
>     ?


     ,  ...
    "    "?
        " -"
  " -" ,     ,  - ....

----------


## NastasiaD

,   
    (    ,    ---)

    ,  ,   ,     , , "** ** " ,       ....

  ,     .
   , 
 -     
 -  8.2, -

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,       () 2-  ,      3-,





> ...    ...
> 
>   ,     ,     35%       . ...


 ...
  ,    ,   ....
 -   ?     3-,  --  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> , , "  " ,       .


-       ,   ,      .       ,   



> -   ?


   .    ,

----------


## NastasiaD

...! ,    !
 ,   ,        ? (  ,    )
      ,     .
       : -  -?
  1000     3-

     .

----------


## NastasiaD

> 1.2.  :
>  -       ,            .
>  -   ,                 .


 ,    **  **    ?
  ,     - ,
 ,    scvo70   .... :Dezl:

----------


## NastasiaD

> 3.4.                      **


  ?

----------


## NastasiaD

**    ____

.  								____ ____________ 201__ .
   _____________________________________________,   ______. _________ ,  ___ ____________ ______ . ____________________________
___________________________________________________________________ , / : ___________ ,
    ֻ,         ______________________,    ʻ,     ________________________,    ,   ,     ,     :
1.	 
1.1.	            ( )     ,      ,    ,       .
1.2.	  :
 -       ,            . 
 -   ,                 .
1.3.	   3 000 000,00 ( ) .
2.	      
2.1.	                   . 
2.2.	              .
2.3.	          *         .*
3.	   
3.1.	       ( )      .
3.2.	          .
3.3.	             .           14-         .
3.4.	                        . 
3.5.	                     **.
4.	  
4.1.	          .
5.	 
5.1.	   ,     ,     ,        ,    .
5.2.	      ,   ,         ,       .
6.	 
6.1.	                    ,*    1 ()      .*
6.2.	  :
6.2.1.	.       .
6.2.2.	  .
6.2.3.	  ,      .
7.	 
7.1.	  ,     ,    .
7.2.	         ,              .
7.3.	 , , ,   ,                   .
7.4.	         .
7.5.	     ,    ,      .
8.	   


: 
______________________________________
____________________________________


:
 ____________________________







__________________ /________________/


__________________ /________________/

----------


## NastasiaD

,
 :
1.    -     ,    , 
2.     ,     ()

 ,

----------

, 
 , ,   ? ( %  ,   \?)
      15%

   .(   ),   , , , -,       ?

,  .

----------


## .

-?     ? 
       ,

----------

.     ,  ,  ,    ...

      ?  %, %, , \?

  , ,   -   ?

----------


## .

** ,        .    ,

----------


## NastasiaD

- %  ,       

/  ,         / .
  ,     /,    -   .

  15%    ,  ,   /  .

----------


## Dilitant

1  50%
2  50%
             ?

----------


## Dilitant

(. )  .

----------


## NastasiaD

> 1  50%
> 2  50%
>              ?


      ,  .

----------


## Dilitant

, !
        ?  (((

----------


## NastasiaD

: http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=238




> **    ____
> 
> ...
> 
> 1.	 
> 1.1.	            ( )     ,      ,    ,       .
> 1.2.	  :
>  -       ,            . 
>  -   ,                 .
> 1.3.	   3 000 000,00 ( ) .


!!!  !!! 
*1.4.	     .*

  . 809            ,
  .

----------


## NastasiaD

> , !
>         ?  (((


 -      ,

    -    51+49
   ,   51%

----------


## Oceanwife

-50 % (   . .  . .)
- 50 %
.     .          2 -    (  . )     ,  ?     ?    ?

----------


## NastasiaD

,   ,      .    ,       . ,  .          ,  .

----------

,          (   ):

1.1.           ,       .
2.    
2.1.     . ** 
2.2.                 .
3.   
3.1.              31.12. 2010 .
3.2.      ,              .

     10    ,    .
    ?

----------


## .

**,         .  ,  -         .      ?          . 
        ,     ?

----------

!    .     ,     .      .

----------


## Silentland

.  :

*    :*
  1 20  2011 ., -
    ,    ,       ,    ,   ,        ,    ,   ,     :

1.  
1.1.        ,       .

2.    
2.1.     .
2.2.                 .

3.   
3.1.              31.12. 2012 .
3.2.     ,              .

   		. . 
  		. . 

** 
  2 20  2011 ., -
    ,    ,       ,    ,   ,        ,    ,   ,     .

1.  
1.1.        ,       .

2.    
2.1.     .
2.2.                 .

3.   
3.1.              31.12. 2012 .
3.2.     ,              .

   		. . 
  		. . 
*:*     ,                  ?      .    -  ..          .   ?

----------


## NastasiaD

?
   , 

   ,
           "  ,     "
  -  , , ,    ,   ,   5 ?!

   .... :Wink:

----------

> ?
>    ,


    ?

 2 . 808     ,          ,          .        .
2.1.    :            .
    03.07.2008 N 8032/08   N 53-5796/07-2-6
"...  2  808                  ,          .
   ,        01.07.2006,   ,     ..,    71     ,                 , , ,  ..."
     18.03.2008   N 55-273/2006
"...  ,     ,       .
    808, 812    ,                 ,   ,   2  812 .
            ,         68     .
,            ..,     ,       ,           .
     ,        ..       ..."

:      ,      ,                . ,    ,       .
     04.04.2007 N 09-1425/07-4   N 60-18794/06-3
"...  ,         18.06.2002 N 2091                15.06.2002,       ,     . 2 . 808                       ..."
2.5.    :     ,        ,     .

 :

    21.09.2007 N 11417/07   N 14-26041-2005-833/17
"...       71     ,    ,            807, 808          ,   .
               01.03.2005 N 3,      .. -   "".    ,     ,     ,        .   1  42 "  "       ,        ,     .
 ,              .
  ,    ,        ,      (  ,        ..)..."

 

..        - : 

    ,   - .

                . ,      ,  - .

----------

,   - ,       .
            .

----------


## Silentland

-,    .




> ()      ()    ,   ,          ( )            . (. 1 . 807  )
> 
>               ,           . (. 2 . 808  )


..

----------

,         4 ,     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## NastasiaD

,    ?  :EEK!:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Nevera

,   . :     (  )     (   , / )      ,   .   .    , ..      .         (   9%)   ,   .    ,     /?         -?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Silentland

:
          1 000 000 000   ,       .

                 .

----------


## .

> .


      .       ,    . 
          ,      .

----------


## Silentland

( ),           ,      .

----------


## .

> 


        , ?               ,   .

----------


## Silentland

.    ,       ..,   ?

----------


## .

> ,       ..,   ?


,       ,    - **       .    , ?  :Smilie:  
 ,       " ",

----------

, :    ,     /,    ,   ,    ,     / ?

----------

> 


 ?!

----------

.  , .       (6% )  1 ,  ,            .
  .. - .51- .66.03
    - .91.02. - .66.04     (2 000 000,00 x 6% / 365 x15     ..) 
 ,                      (13%).
 -           ""   68 . (.66.04 - ..68.01)           ,            ?     .    .

----------


## .

**,           ,

----------

> **,           ,


)

----------


## Gubenco

-       :

    - 4              .
                  ,         .
     -                     ...

       -         ?
             ???

----------

, ,     .

----------

> ,  ...
>     "    "?
>         " -"
>   " -" ,     ,  - ....


  :     ,       :         -  ;
        ,   ,     ,     , ..   .

----------

> , :    ,     /,    ,   ,    ,     / ?







> ?!


               .
      .
/   .
 .   .

----------

,     ,  ()     ,    -  .       ()    .     ,     ,       .            ?    ,     ?            ?  ,       ,        . 50  66, 66  71.      ,

----------


## natalya.kornienko

,      :    100 %  ,       ? 
1.      .   ,      .      ?
2.        ( -  )
3.              ?
 :Smilie:  natalya.kornienko2011@yandex.ru

----------

1       
2 .       

    "   "

----------


## natalya.kornienko

!?

----------

,  .      .   , -

----------


## 999

! 
    . 
     50  50. 1.  , 2.   . 

        ( ). 

      ? 

     ?

----------


## .

?   -.    ?

----------


## 999

> ?   -.    ?


    .
  ()   ,      (  )

----------


## 999

> ?   -.    ?


 .2  269

----------


## .

*999*,   -  "" ,      .       ,      -  .
            ?       ?       ,     ,   269

----------


## 999

> *999*,   -  "" ,      .       ,      -  .
>             ?       ?       ,     ,   269


      .

----------


## .

.2 .269   .       .

----------


## 999

> .2 .269   .       .


1.  .
                 1     2.

 ,       ,      3,  ,       50 .           ,      4.

      -        ,      .

2.   .
                   5   ,  .269  .

    1  269   (  . 1.1),   ,        ,               ,    ,      ( -  ,           )   .   ,    ,   ,            ,   .

               20            ,     ,        .

   ,        ,        ,   (      ,             ),        ,   1,1 , -         15  -      ,      1.1  .

      -      .2 .269  ,        .

       :
           ;
       20%  ;
       3  ( ,    ,    , -    12,5 )              () .

       ,      2  269  ,      .   ,   2 .269  ,        ,      .

       ,     ,   2 . 269  ,      ,   ,      ,        3  284   .

 , ,       ,   ,             ,   269  .

     ,   2012      V.1  .      .          .     .

   12 .105.3   ,   ,      ,       ,       (, )   ,       .              269  ,       V.1  .

----------


## .

?
    ?  .2 .269     .

----------


## 999

> ?
>     ?  .2 .269     .


:        ()         .

:



 12  2013 . N 03-03-06/1/27251

   -              ()        .
          . 269     ( - ).
 . 1.1 . 269    ,  ,  31  2013 .    ,   ,         ,   1,8 ,                0,8 -      .
   . 1 . 328    ()                                 (),      . . 271 - 273 .
 3 . 328  ,     ,     ,    (  )      ()    . 25 .
  . 4 . 328  ,   ()   ,    (),  ()    ()           ,                       .         ,      ()   ,      ()  ,    ()   .
       25.01.2012 N 63-- ,    . 8 . 272  . 4 . 328    ,     ,     .
,              .
                ()                       ()  .
 ,    ,       ,   ,      .        07.08.2007 N 03-02-07/2-138     -                , ,              ,   ,    .



 - 
..
12.07.2013

----------


## .

?     ,       :Smilie: 
  - .2 .269   .   -   .1.1  ,  .     ,        .

----------


## lenka282007

!
      %.    %  ? (   13% ).      .
"4.1.        ,  . 3.1,     ,      0,002%        ."
         ?

----------

